# Roping lines QH Pics and Pedigree



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Please pick him apart! I just bought him about 3 months ago and he has been in steady work for the past 2 months. 
Before that he sat in the field for 2 years. Or if you know anything about his lines I would love to hear! 
Also if anybody could give me some advice on how to muscle him up more. What type of exercises. 

Sorry he's so dark. There was no direct sunlight and my camera kept trying to make him a shadow!

Registered Name: Cool Twin Chex 
Barn name=Cowboy
Color: Grulla
age: 4 1/2
Height: 15.2
Pedigree: Cool Twin Chex Quarter Horse
He is 88% foundation QH


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful all around and great bloodlines. I would buy him


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I can't really find any faults. He looks like he could be a tiny bit downhill, but his coat makes it hard to tell. I'd wait for someone like Elana to come give a critique, as well as a few others.. there's quite a few people on here who really know their stuff.  I really like him though!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A little light in bone, a little back at the knee and a bit light in the rump. 

Interesting that he goes back to Top Breeze. I remember Top Breeze when he stood in East Nassau, NY before they moved to Florida. He was put together right but as I recall has smallish feet. 

His lines look really nice. How is he around cattle?


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't had him around cattle yet. Plan to soon! One thing about this boy is he has the bounciest trot. I'm trying to figure out if its his conformation or because he still needs to figure himself out. He likes to throw a buck here and there too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a video of him today.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you all so much I would love to hear more... Would it help if I posted better lit pictures?


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

I like his butt


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

He is very dainty compared to the other horses in his pedigree...

-Straighter shoulder
-Small hip
-Longer weak pasterns
-Back at the knee
-Seems very straight through the stifle
-Short Neck
-Longer back
-Sorta camped out


He doesn't even look like he is from the lines he is from to be honest...he is very fine boned, narrow, and dainty.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I like him. I don't see anything that would keep me from buying him. While he doesn't have the bone mass in his legs to make me think that he would hold up to heavy roping very long, he is only 4 1/2. 

In my experience (especially foundation bred quarter horses) they will continue to grow until they are around 7 years old. Mine always seem to grow up in height until about 3-4 yrs and then will continue to grow out width wise and really gain body mass until about 6-7 years old. 

I also noticed in your video that he had a lot of tail swishing going on, almost looks like your gullet area is to wide and might be siting down on his withers to far (can you get at least 3 fingers in between his withers and saddle?). Might check your saddle fit to make sure he doesn't get sour on you.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I like him. I don't see anything that would keep me from buying him. While he doesn't have the bone mass in his legs to make me think that he would hold up to heavy roping very long, he is only 4 1/2. 

In my experience (especially foundation bred quarter horses) they will continue to grow until they are around 7 years old. Mine always seem to grow up in height until about 3-4 yrs and then will continue to grow out width wise and really gain body mass until about 6-7 years old. 

I also noticed in your video that he had a lot of tail swishing going on, almost looks like your gullet area is to wide and might be siting down on his withers to far (can you get at least 3 fingers in between his withers and saddle?). Might check your saddle fit to make sure he doesn't get sour on you.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

About the tail swishing.. I've had 5 different saddles on him, English and western trying to figure that out. He will always buck at first lope and tail swish with leg on him. I'm trying to narrow down if its him being a turd or if there is pain. Having a Chiro coming to look soon. Even trainers tack didn't make a difference. The woman I bought him from said hes been a tail swisher since he' was broke, but didn't buck this bad, maybe a bunny hop. He did sit for a while though... So maybe that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

His back may be changing as he grows and fills out as well. Just remember the 3 finger rule for the pommel area and make sure you can get your hand up under the gullet area without it being tight or pinching your hand. Might also try thicker or thinner pads with you saddle. You chiro may be able to help you with saddle fit as well when he comes out. Is he ever cinchy when you first saddle up? Young horses can be hard to figure out so I feel your pain! lol


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! I'll double check the three finger thing but I'm pretty sure he had room. He's never been cinchy at all. About barrelracingliver connents: interesting about the long back thing. He's 15.3 and his blanket measures at 74". The weatherbeeta I have for him is 72". I thought that was short conpatrd to my TB who was only a tad taller and a size 79". About being narrow both grandsires have narrow shoulders. From what I understand that's how roping horses are built, versus sorting horses who are wider in the front and lower to the ground. He certainly won't get the density of his grandsires because he was gelded at 2.(would have loved to see him though) And could you please explain "camped out"?? In dog showing is that what would be called "parked out" as in the hindquarters sitting back away from his body?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

If he goes missing...dont check my barn k?


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I would definitely check with the chiro and your saddle fit. But the tail swishing may also be from you using too much leg or not taking your leg off soon enough after asking for the trott or lope. My mare is very swishy with her tail also, so to keep it to a minimum in the show pen, I click to her for the trot and for the lope, I move my leg back, and kiss. 

Now she doesn't mind that I am holding her with my legs, so she doesn't get lost on the straight lines, but it is the transitions that she gets picky with. I realize she may need to "just get over it" but this is how she is and she is really, really good at her job - western pleasure, so I am not going to fight with her over this issue. If she doesn't want a lot of leg on her, fine with me. 

Now my other horse, lazy, lazy, lazy. He's more like, "huh, you wanted something mom?" And I'm like, "sorry to have woken you up." Best darn trail horse at 3yrs. old, but I bred him to be a dressage and jumper. I'm trying to convince him about what his job is supposed to be.


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Roberto said:


> Now my other horse, lazy, lazy, lazy. He's more like, "huh, you wanted something mom?" And I'm like, "sorry to have woken you up." Best darn trail horse at 3yrs. old, but I bred him to be a dressage and jumper. I'm trying to convince him about what his job is supposed to be.


My 4 yr old is the same way  
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Did you just buy him from Montana?? Lol I swear he was on CL here


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

No he's been in Pennsylvania since he was a 2 year old. But they might have advertised in other states. There was someone in Tennessee that was going to drive up and purchase him to be a roping horse but I beat him to it. So if the ad made it down there she might have placed one by you too lol. Unless the guy was looking for specific lines, she did post some pedigree in the ad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I can really see how he is back at the knee. His front feet really pop forward ahead of his body. Should I post better lit pics to get some more information?


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are some more pics. These are from today. Sorry he's so messy. 



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

He looks very good to me. The only thing that I noticed that could potentially cause problems is that he is calf kneed (back at the knee) which can cause some serious strain on the joints of the front legs due to the decreased ability to absorb the concussion resulting from a stride. Other than that, i think he looks good. Oh, and I dont think he looks downhill.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you for your info! What limitations come with being calf kneed? I was going to start schooling him over jumps. Would this be a problem?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

equinelyn said:


> Thank you for your info! What limitations come with being calf kneed? I was going to start schooling him over jumps. Would this be a problem?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It depends on how high you are going to jump him, but generally yes. Because the knees are essentially hyper-extended, it can really cause stress on the joint and the other joints in the legs. Every horse does differently, though, so I would probably not jump him above 2' maybe 2'3 and watch him closely for any signs of unsoundness or stress on his front legs.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Where on this chart do you think he relates? I'm worried now. I really wanted to teach him jumpers. 



















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is another








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

"D" on the chart. 

Use supportive boots on him when you jump (Professional choice) to help support his legs.. and see how it goes. Most horses start very low and jumping is of little consequence. OTOH if you are jumping 3X or 4X a week at 2'6" to 3'6" you may have a problem.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Hedoes not look like a very happy camper in the video. It would strongly suggest getting your saddle fitted or trying to figure out what is causing him discomfort.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Tryst He fusses when u put leg on him. If I lope him without leg he doesn't tail swish. Saddle fits good he will do this in any saddle. The horse Chiro is looking at him Wednesday. My trainer looked at him today and put her hands on him (she shows horses conformationally) and she said she doesn't think he is back at the knee she said its more in his feet. And that she doesn't think he is done growing yet because his croup is not as rounded its more pointed. And that his features resemble a baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not a farrier, but his toes look a little long, that can also cause the choppy trotting.  Very Gorgeous, by the way!


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

The equine chiropractor came out today and went over his entire body. She said he has no soreness or discomfort in his back that would show any signs of a saddle not fitting properly. She said he was a little tight in his hip muscles and his hip seemed a little out of alignment so she adjusted him. Other than that he was in great shape. I asked her about him being behind at the knee, and she didn't think he is, and said angles in pictures are everything. I am going to ask several other professional opinions in person because so many people on here see that he is calf kneed. I will also always use protective boots on him as a precaution.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I honestly don't see a horse behind at the knee. I don't see him having any issues for jumpers. Heck i'll scoop him up to event!! I love me a nice foundation QH. I had a cutting bred mare who I took to prelim and had the potential to go higher. 

So umm... don't look in my barn if hes missing


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Found this great article on conformation!
Drafts with Dots: Conformation Clinic: The Forelegs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

OK I swarmed you all with photos already. But I have some baby/younger pics. This is all his younger years and when he was trained as a 2 year old.


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

Is he really grullo? He looks bay/brown to me? Then again I haven't seen many a grullo 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

He is genetic tested grullo. He has double black factor gene so he's a darker one.  I do love the silvery looking ones though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

I see it now in his ears a bit now  very interesting, I like him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is an updated video all! 
Cowboy April 2013 - YouTube


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

ITS lovely to see a horse with great conformation ! He is hardly calf kneed, no horse is perfect he has lovely aspects. He does have a longer back but so many horses do and as long as there isn't a big fatty 100 kilo person riding him than there is really not a problem. I would be more than happy to end up with a horse like this if i could own a horse. He is very close to being overall perfect.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

OK here is a *better *update! Our lesson yesterday.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with Elana that he's a bit back at the knee and maybe a little camped out in the back


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

OK here is an update! I have had him about a year now. We did our first hunter schooling show and he was amazing! He was calm about all the action and new horses going on and I even took him over a few cross rails. I entered him in an english pleasure class because the hunter division had a whole course and I didn't want to throw all that at him. But he placed in the the 3 classes we were in! I'm so proud of him. :happydance:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the picture of him sticking his tongue out.. like " look what I got hahaha!!"


----------

